# PC schaltet sich von selbst ein!?



## magic 007 (16. September 2010)

Hallo,
seit ein paar tagen habe ich meinen pc abends nicht heruntergefahren, sondern in den energiesparmodus oder ruhuezustand geschalten; seit dem lief er jedn morgen schon beim betreten des zimmers!
Ich habe schon im bios den standby modus auf S3 gewechselt, und für wake up das OS stat dem BIOS gewählt, was aber leider auch nicht half!
Ich würde aber gerne den energiesparmodus weiter verwenden, weil der pc einfach extrem schnell wieder einsatzbereit ist!

Vielen dank für eure hilfe!
mfg
magic


----------



## ForgottenRealm (16. September 2010)

*AW: PC schaltet sich von seltbst ein!*

Hi

Schalte mal den USB Support bei den WakeUp Optionen aus.

Du kannst den PC dann über den Power-Knopf wieder aufwecken.


----------



## Junkie2003 (16. September 2010)

*AW: PC schaltet sich von seltbst ein!*

omg sry wenn komisch rüber kommt aber kauf dir ne ssd,wenn dir dein system zulangsam bootet!
du wirst dich in ein paar tagen wundern warum dein pc heiß wird im lastbetrieb!
weil die spawa elkos etc immer eine spannung anliegn haben und so nie eine chance bekommen sich zu entladen/ restwärme abzugen! ausserdem stautsich die wäre dann im gehäuse weil ja die lüfter nicht an sind im stand by! wenn du das nur gelegentlich machst kein ding aber auf dauer ungesund!


----------



## magic 007 (17. September 2010)

*AW: PC schaltet sich von seltbst ein!*

habe jetzt alles beid en wake up funktionen auf disabled; und heute früh ist er leider weider an gewesen!

wisst ihr ob diese ACPI Funktion unter Power Mangement was damit zu tun hat?


----------



## STSLeon (17. September 2010)

*AW: PC schaltet sich von seltbst ein!*

Dein Rechner geht an wenn du den Raum betrittst? Klingt irgendwie scary, aber auch praktisch. Was man dagegen tun kann, weiß ich leider nicht.

@Junkie2003: Es gibt einen Tiefschlafmodus, bei dem nur noch die Rams mit Strom versorgt werden. Die Behalten die Informationen und deshalb ist der Rechner so schnell wieder startbereit.Ansonsten liegt nirgendwo eine Spannung an. Funktioniert auch sehr gut


----------



## docdent (17. September 2010)

*AW: PC schaltet sich von seltbst ein!*

Ich habe dasselbe Problem und habe den Verdacht, dass die Katzen nachts über die Tastatur laufen (das ist kein Scherz ). Also gibt es irgendwelche Haustiere, die an irgendwas hinkommen könnten?


----------



## simpel1970 (17. September 2010)

Ein möglicher Grund, warum der Rechner aufwacht, wären z.B. auch die Win-Updates. Schau in der Konfiguration nach, um welche Uhrzeit nach Updates gesucht wird. Steht hier z.B. täglich 02.00 Uhr drin, ändere das auf eine Uhrzeit, zu der der Rechner eh an ist.


----------



## Junkie2003 (17. September 2010)

*AW: PC schaltet sich von seltbst ein!*



STSLeon schrieb:


> Dein Rechner geht an wenn du den Raum betrittst? Klingt irgendwie scary, aber auch praktisch. Was man dagegen tun kann, weiß ich leider nicht.
> 
> @Junkie2003: Es gibt einen Tiefschlafmodus, bei dem nur noch die Rams mit Strom versorgt werden. Die Behalten die Informationen und deshalb ist der Rechner so schnell wieder startbereit.Ansonsten liegt nirgendwo eine Spannung an. Funktioniert auch sehr gut


wenn am ram spannung anliegt dann ist auch auf dem rest der mobos spannung! und ich will auf die restwärme draufhinaus! ich kenn das problem von n paar kumpls die auch immer zufaul sind den rechner komplett auszumachen! nach einigen tagen hat die grafikkarte immer an die 90 grad schon im windesk nach kurzer zeit! als sie den pc dann mal ne nacht komplette ausgemachthaben und vom netz genommen haben war das problem nicht mehr da! kann auch n sensor fehler sein weil sie nach handauflegen eher lauwarm war, aber das ist wiegesagt kein einzelfall! ausserdem jammern immer alle wie viel saft die neunen grafikkarten unter last verbraten machen ihrne pc aber nie aus und denken nicht drann das er da auch npaar watt zieht. ich verstehe es nicht


----------



## magic 007 (17. September 2010)

*AW: PC schaltet sich von seltbst ein!*



docdent schrieb:


> Ich habe dasselbe Problem und habe den Verdacht, dass die Katzen nachts über die Tastatur laufen (das ist kein Scherz ). Also gibt es irgendwelche Haustiere, die an irgendwas hinkommen könnten?




nein(auser hasen und fische, aber die kommen da eher nicht hin!)

@simple: also bei mir steht iwi "updates wurden zuletzt gesucht: Heute um 02:12"; 
aber bei einstelungen steht:"updates installieren: 03:00uhr"
dann wurde windows die updates ja schon vor der eingestellten zeit gesucht haben?

Aber kann Windows echt meinen PC aus dem energiespar oder ruhemodus "wecken"?


----------



## Perry (17. September 2010)

Ja Windows kann sich selber Wecken, einfach schon aus dem Grund, weil Microsoft glaubt das es für dich nichts wichtigeres auf der Welt gibt wie Windowsupdates um 3 Uhr morgens.


----------



## magic 007 (18. September 2010)

also mein pc hat mich heute früh schon wieder "begrüßt"

Ich hab jetzt mal in der computerverwaltung geschaut; un des erste was am heutigen tag dasteht ist: "VSS-Der VSS Dienst wird aufgrund einers Leerlaufzitlimits heruntergefahren", um 02:05Uhr
un um 02:07steht da:"Defrag-"Startoptimierung" wurde von der Defragmentierung auf (C abgeschlossen"

und sonst steht um 2 uhr rum imerm nur VSS...; außer am 15.9. da stehts erst wieder vss um 07:21; un dann um 02:28:01 und 02:28:02 wieder dieses Defrag!

Windows Update ist jetzt auf 19Uhr eingestelt; also kann ich des ausschließen!


----------



## simpel1970 (18. September 2010)

Dann ändere noch zusätzlich den Zeitplan für die Defragmentierung.


----------



## magic 007 (18. September 2010)

ouh, also defragmentierung war auf jeden mittwoch um 01:00 eingestellt!

Gibts sonst noch was, was den PC aufwecken könnte?

Also mal im ernst, wer ist denn so bescheuert und stellt des standardmäßig immer auf 01:00 oder 02:00 uhr?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. September 2010)

magic 007 schrieb:


> Gibts sonst noch was, was den PC aufwecken könnte?



Wenn du das Media Center nutzt, gibt es da noch den Optimierungsdienst, der (wenn ich micht nicht irre) auch Nachts abgerufen wird. Trifft aber nur zu, wenn das Media Center eingerichtet wurde.


----------



## magic 007 (18. September 2010)

also die optimierung ist nicht aktiviert!

Naja, ich hoffe das morgen mein pc nicht mehr auf mich wartet wenn ich das zimmer betrete, habe jetzt ja alels deaktiviert(defragmentierung, update...)
Muss der PC eig. neugestartet werden, dass er die Änderung der Updatezeit von 02:00 uhr auf 19.00 übernimmt?


----------



## simpel1970 (18. September 2010)

Nein, ein Neustart ist nicht notwendig.

Bis Morgen


----------



## magic 007 (19. September 2010)

hi,
also bin heute nacht dabei gewesen wie er sich gestartet hatt(war 01:00) und hab geschaut was er macht; und der media center hat sich aktualisiert, obwohl in den einstellungen des deaktiviert ist!
Wisst ihr unter was man des automatische aktualiesiern abschalten kann?

p.s.: sry dass ich erst jetzt schreib; wir hatten heute heimatfest, un da war ich mitn paar freunden in der stadt!


----------



## simpel1970 (20. September 2010)

Nutzt du den Media-Center um TV zu sehen? Möglicherweise aktualisiert er die Programmlisten? (Aufgaben -> Einstellungen -> TV -> TV-Programm und TV-Programmlisten, oder Aufgaben -> Einstellungen -> Allgemein -> Optionen für automatische Downloads -> Downloadmethode für das TV-Programm und andere Windows Media Center-Informationen - dies kann zumindest testweise auf manuell gestellt werden).


----------



## magic 007 (20. September 2010)

also ich nutze den bedia center nicht zum TV schaun!
Die einstellungen->...->optionen für automatische downloads war nicht aktiviert!

Habs jetzt so gelöst, das der icon der in der taskleiste beim nächtlichen update kommt, mit rechtsklick die option automatische updates deaktivieren ausgewählt habe.

Nun werde ich nicht mehr geweckt

Also wirklich vielen herzlichen Dank an euch alle!

mfg
magic


----------



## Monk2000 (21. September 2010)

jaja kein problem


----------



## magic 007 (21. September 2010)

Monk2000 schrieb:


> jaja kein problem



weil du ja auch so sehr geholfen hast kollege!^^


----------

